# The Nudge BF RDA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/12/17)

There is no doubt that this going to be a flavour machine. Sir Vape presents the new Nudge RDA by Suck My Mod & Wotofo.














Check it out 

www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

